# Signature



## el cid bbq (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm able to find my profile page pretty easy, but can't seem to find the "edit signature".  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 20, 2011)

It should be right at the bottom of your profile page.

If it's not there,you might have to be here a little more time.

  Craig


----------



## el cid bbq (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks Craig - It's probably the time thing since I've only been on a couple of days.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 20, 2011)

I may be wrong, but I don't think you can edit your signature unless your a premier member.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 20, 2011)

Any member can edit their signature but you do have to have x number of posts before it will allow you to. Regular members may not post links in their signature line but Premier Members can that is the only difference as far as signatures are concerned


----------



## el cid bbq (Mar 26, 2011)

Pineywoods said:


> Any member can edit their signature but you do have to have x number of posts before it will allow you to. Regular members may not post links in their signature line but Premier Members can that is the only difference as far as signatures are concerned




Thanks. I'll keep plugging along.


----------



## metal man (Mar 27, 2011)

I believe the limit is 20 post before you can edit your Sig.


----------



## cabrego (Jul 2, 2012)

Good to know thanks!


----------



## ski-freak (Jul 15, 2012)

OK, that's what it is then...wonder why 20 is the magic number?


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 16, 2012)

The guy who wrote the software Huddler uses set it up that way is the only answer I have heard. SMF uses Huddler's platform so they control how it works


----------



## ski-freak (Jul 16, 2012)

At over 30 and still nada...


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 16, 2012)

Ski-Freak said:


> At over 30 and still nada...


Try logging out and then log back in, don't know but worth a try.


----------



## ski-freak (Jul 16, 2012)

Just gave that a try, but not yet...


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 16, 2012)

I guess it's kinda like smoking a Boston butt, *patience!*


----------



## ski-freak (Jul 16, 2012)

Yup, think I'll sign out for the night - maybe in a day or two...


----------



## bubba blue (Apr 4, 2014)

Good to know, whether 20 or 30 posts... newbee here to this forum.

Guess I will check out the "premier" member requirements next..hmmm..looking...


----------

